# That time of the year again.... TROUT STOCKING @ ANTRIM!



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanksgiving is upon us.... hard to believe! Where did 09 go? Get out to Antrim Lake on Wednesday 11-25, for the ODNR annual stocking of some of those big female trout!

My guess is the last few years they dropped about 400 in the lake... used to be around 800!! Those were the good years!! Get out and have some fun!! This is an event I have attended for many, many years!! Lots of funny stories over the years!! Don't forget.... this was when the state record Saugeye was caught a few years ago... Guy was fishing waiting on the trout to be dropped in!! WOW!!

Have a great Thanksgiving everyone!!

btw: I have some good memories from this event... my personal best is a 27 1/2" 11lb beauty that is hanging on my wall in the office!! Caught in the early years of this event!

walleye24 Here is the pic of my personal best caught out of Antrim!


----------



## Cap'n Karl (Oct 12, 2009)

Without giving away any of your secrets, can you give me some advice on how and what to use to trout fish. Never done it before. Sounds pretty fun.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

tightline or slip float with powerbait,corn,velveeta.cast small spinners and spoons(lil cleos).
take cation when casting or float fishing.lots of lines in the water,and it's easy to tangle with others,which can cause a few sparks at times


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I like crappie minnows a couple feet below a float....maybe 30ft from shore...I like the south west corner of the lake....
some people do good with I think powerbait for trout(K mart on olentangy and bethal carries it) some use the small marsh mellows, earth(red) worms work to....(not nite crawlers)....I don't like using corn as they have trouble digesting it (so I have read)...I used to use velveta cheese that works but doesn't stay on the hook to good.
be prepaired when you go as you never know what will be working that given day or year

and remember the limit is 5 per person....and the game wardens are sometimes there checking as you leave


----------



## Cap'n Karl (Oct 12, 2009)

Is it normally shoulder-to-shoulder with other anglers or do you have a little breathing room? What time do they normally start stocking? Thanks guys


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cap'n Karl said:


> Is it normally shoulder-to-shoulder with other anglers or do you have a little breathing room? What time do they normally start stocking? Thanks guys



Stocking usually happens in the late morning.... around 11:00. It can get pretty crowded, especially the west side of the lake. Try the north end or south end if your looking for some breather room. The east side also gets much less pressure.

Do not forget your fishing license... Also, the daily limit is (5) trout. Go get em' fellas!


----------



## x_tc-dae (Aug 25, 2009)

Is this at the big circle pond at antrim?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

x tc-dae,
It is the big pond at Antrim park with the path all the way around it.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

ironman172 said:


> I used to use velveta cheese that works but doesn't stay on the hook to good.


When I was a kid and fished for PA stocked trout, I learned to mix the Velveeta into balls with cotton and put it in the fridge the night before. It stays on better that way.

"Originally Posted by Cap'n Karl View Post
Is it normally shoulder-to-shoulder with other anglers or do you have a little breathing room? What time do they normally start stocking? Thanks guys"

I've only gone there about three times, but if you aren't there by about 9:00, you'll be parking pretty close to Olentangy River Road. The west shore will be full by then, and some people will be giving you the stink-eye if they feel you are getting too close.

Good luck...I like to eat trout, but I don't find it worth the hassle.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't see on the ODNR's website about the stocking. Did i miss something?


----------



## xdusty (May 16, 2009)

i cant get out there until around 2pm. is it still worth going at that point?


----------



## CrappyFisherman (Aug 26, 2009)

I haven't been able to find anything at the DNR site either. I have found archived press releases of previous years - all were dated well before Thanksgiving, which makes me doubt they are doing it this year.


----------



## Renegade Angler (May 24, 2008)

I need to know if its tomorrow or not? Because my son and I are planning on going. We have already gotten everything loaded up. The only date I see on ODNR is oct.29.


----------



## spitfire14t (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/Home/News/NewsReleaseArchives/tabid/19075/EntryID/1426/Default.aspx

This just appeared on their website. Its still on!


----------



## Thesanturellos (May 10, 2005)

I fished the spring stocking and did well I have found that a carolina rig or texas rig what ever you want to call them is really effective as far as bait goes Power Bait and Salmon Eggs I'll be out there tomorrow morning I'll be in a camo coat and camo OGF hat if you see me feel free to stop by and introduce yourself


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

I can't believe I still put myself through it every year but masochist that I am I'll be there tomorrow also.
As this is so late and most will miss before heading out I did want to remind everyone to be sportsmen and kind to others and have fun and allow others to do the same.
Last year a girl of maybe 8 years old and her mother (who did know a little about fishing) were more or less chased out of a spot they had on the west side. The little girl casted over some lines maybe more than once but still no reason for the language that was used and the manners exhibited. I was filled in by the mother as they came down to the south end to work on those skills but work on them where there were no fish.
It's crazy and people get a little too intense. Relax, have fun, catch a fish or 5 if you don't, still better than working.
If anyone catches this before heading out, shoot me a PM if you are going alone or in a pair. Having an extra person tends to give the group a little more breathing room.By 10:00 it can get claustrophobic.
Good Luck!


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

i dont think they are doing it this year lol


----------



## Thesanturellos (May 10, 2005)

Went out to antrim and boy was it a mess finally found a spot then had people move in on top of us being the nice guy I am I grumbled a little under my voice but kept my opinion to myself over all went ok we caught 3 wasent any of the large ones saw 2 of them caught about 8 feet down from where we were fishing now it's time to change gears again and get ready for hunting in the morning


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I rode by on my bicycle. Boy was it packed! It even looked pretty busy on the east side of the lake compared to other times I've been there. Glad I did not talk myself into giving it a try. There had to be 500 people there.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm going to go check it out Saturday. I hope you guys didn't catch all the fish!


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Got a limit of trout in an hour... Boy, lots of people as usual! The ONDR must have been running late, as they did not arrive to put the trout in till 12:30! Not much daylight now as you know!

Pics to follow later on tonight... All five trout I caught were rainbows! Did not see one golden trout... AS those stick out like a sore thumb in the water!

btw: there are plenty of trout still in the lake! Go get em' guys!


----------



## CrappyFisherman (Aug 26, 2009)

I must have done something wrong. I tried everything (except minnows) - power bait of different colors, velveeta, corn, red worms, yadayada - all with bobber and also tight-lined. Those near me caught fish with things I was using - I got skunked.

Maybe I should change my handle; the name does make a man, so they say.

I think I'll have to start buying some catfish and lie to my kid!


----------



## Cap'n Karl (Oct 12, 2009)

I only caught one 12". Tried powerbait and salmon eggs but caught it on a MEPPS. One kid about 20 feet down from me caught a nice 3lb rainbow.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

no fish for me either. i used the velveeta and some powerbaits i had...nothing.

I had one on a little cleo but got off before i could do anything about it. i guess i am going to just gear up for my trip up north for some chromies.


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is the ODNR guys dropping in the trout around Antrim Lake @ 12:30 yesterday.  

Pics of the west side and north end of the lake... Crowded ehh!!


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Here are a few of the pictures. All caught quickly in the 1st hour of the drop... The ODNR has said in the past that they don't feed them for a few days before the release! Seems to always be true as things get pretty crazy when released!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice....thanks for sharing the pic's


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

walleye24 said:


> walleye24


those are some great loooking fish 24 it looks like you had a great time


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

I get paid big $$$$$ to wear this hat around... just ask ying6!!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

do you eat them


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

jiggerman said:


> do you eat them



Jiggy,

Not a big trout guy... I gave those fish to some friends. They promised me they would prepare them later on, and I would enjoy them with some frosty beverages!!

Might head over for an hour or so... The trout seem to move around better when it warms up during the day!! Happy Thanksgiving to all!

walleye24


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Alright wally enjoy your day thanks for the pics


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

jiggerman said:


> Alright wally enjoy your day thanks for the pics


 

jiggerman,

Had to drop this picture to you of a limit... You always seem to get yours first when your out with me!!


----------



## CrappyFisherman (Aug 26, 2009)

Beautiful fish. Great job, and thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

CrappyFisherman said:


> I must have done something wrong. I tried everything (except minnows) - power bait of different colors, velveeta, corn, red worms, yadayada - all with bobber and also tight-lined. Those near me caught fish with things I was using - I got skunked.
> 
> Maybe I should change my handle; the name does make a man, so they say.
> 
> I think I'll have to start buying some catfish and lie to my kid!


CrappieFisherman

You were not doing anything wrong... I caught my big trout on minnows without a bobber.:G Powerbait is good along with waxworms and spinners, such as roostertails/Panther Martin. Light line has always been important to me... 6 lb line is what I prefer. Glad you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

i'm going out tomorrow around 1 to check it out. i'll have a bengals hat on so feel free to say hello


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

skunked. tried damn near everything you can catch a trout on...powerbait, velvetta, worms, marshmellows, spinners, spoons, roostertail. tons of people out there but noone was catching a thing. oh well, it was beautiful out and i got to kick it outside with one of my buddies so it's all good. at least i have all the bait to go catch em another day.


----------



## TFugitive (Jul 13, 2008)

One of the earlier posters said to careful floating because of all the lines. I didn't think it was allowed to have any watercraft on Antrim. Are float tubes OK there?


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

i was thinking about heading back out saturday afternoon but the weather looks CHILLY. think they'd still be biting? has anyone been out there recently?


----------



## buckeyehustle (Nov 10, 2009)

I went out there twice this week, didnt get a single bite. The 4 or 5 guys i talked to didnt have any luck either. Seems every time i go out there i never catch anything. have been out there around 8 times after the initial stocking and havent caught one trout. have tried minnows, worms, wax worms, lil cleos, with no success


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Anybody see and monster saugeyes/muskies caught???  (kind of)


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I hear they are catching them near the area of the sunken crane.


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Due to the really cold weather and my hand injury, going to stop over to my buddies and sample some of those trout on the grill... Also, I do not have to bring any cold ones... my buddy has that covered!! He has been busy taking em' out of the restaurants & bars lately! "Ya all" must be crazy!!


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

has anyone been out there lately? might be warm enough tomorrow afternoon to try it out


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Just curious, How deep is Antrim and do the trout survive through the winter???


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

There is a map of it available and it shows 30' max depth. 
Yes the trout do survive. I have caught one 27" and one 32" in July on a spoon before.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Live2Fish, Thats amazing that you can catch trout in Central Ohio in JULY. One question, How deep do you fish? 

I'm not really interested in fishing at Antrim but I do have a 16ft deep pond that I'm curious if that would be deep enough for a few trout to survive over the summer.

Anyway, Thanks for your response.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I fish the areas that are, according to the map, 30' deep, I think it is deeper, and let a spoon go to the bottom. From there I use a short retrive and bottom bounce it. Have caught some nice bass and cats doing that too.

I don't know if they would survive in your pond. Antrim is an old quarry and has water feed in it.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Live2Fish, Thanks anyway. My pond is not spring fed and I don't fish for trout. I have a couple friends that like trout and were asking. I know I could put them in for the winter but they would die in the spring. And your right, spring fed would make a huge difference. 

Thanks.


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

Is Antrim ice free?I would love to go fishing somewhere this afternoon, and I don't really want to fish Alum from the bank. Thanks fellas


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

Checked it out this afternoon. 0 ice whatsoever. Didn't catch a damn thing except a cold. Tried everything from spinners, spoons, corn, powerbait etc. Nuttin.


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Saw some guys fishing the north end on my drive by on route 315 the other day. Usually a good spot after the trout have been in lake for awhile. If you continue to stay focused, there are always fish to be caught out of Antrim!!


----------



## Ohio Banker (Dec 24, 2008)

Has anyone ice fished antrim lake?
Also to answer depth question below- I have heard rumors that it is 70 ft deep inthe middle.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

I am sure others will verify, but as I understand it ice fishing is not allowed on Antrim.


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Welsh Dragon said:


> I am sure others will verify, but as I understand it ice fishing is not allowed on Antrim.



Welch,

Not really sure... But I did see a guy out on the lake last year ice fishing.


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Guys,

Here is the Antrim Park trout stocking thread that I started during the annual fall stocking last year. Saw the other thread... So I bumped this to the top. The(biggen's) breeder trout won't go in till Wednesday November 24th. We have had some great weather over the years @ Antrim & also some cold nasty weather. Wonder what this year will be like?


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

i'll be there tomorrow with a few buddys and some burboun. holla if you see me


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Walleye 24 did you take a swiffer to those rods to get the six inches of dust off them , cant wait to get out with you after the big saugeye


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Jiggerman,

Yes, I am out of a retirement! Felt good to get out today over @ Antrim, even if was for 2 hrs. Bad news for you though, I am targeting some big saugeye this fall... And going to break your record from last year!


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

skycruiser said:


> i'll be there tomorrow with a few buddys and some burboun. holla if you see me


 I wil be there tonite I will have on a camo hat W/ a fish ohio pin on it .... I would have a drink with you ....... I love my slef when i drink but no one else like me lol j/k hope to see you there good luck


----------

